# Lights Out Fireworks



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This shot consists of lighting a strike anywhere match which ignites a strobe light fire work .This was done in low light conditions after sundown . Done in one shot .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, TF .... Gotta love those night time lights!!! :thumbsup: :banana:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Hey, TF .... Gotta love those night time lights!!! :thumbsup: :banana:
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Shooting a head of a match in low light conditions is very gratifying . I would explain how it's possible but people wouldn't believe it any way .


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Light em up Marty  Simply amazing shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Light em up Marty  Simply amazing shooting


Thanks Randy !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wait until I show some of the guys this one!!!!!! Good shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shooting TF!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

treefork said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, TF .... Gotta love those night time lights!!! :thumbsup: :banana:
> ...


I would like to belive!!

Amazing shot! and great light show.

Cheers!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

That is just FANTASTIC!!!!! What an AMAZING shot!!

Now there's a thing to try: light up some fireworks with a slingshot!! Very cool!!

Sir, in the conditions you've made that shot, I would say you have some cat's eyes!!!! 

Awesome!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Light em up Marty  Simply amazing shooting


Thanks for watching and the support Randy !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Thank you Bat !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> That is just FANTASTIC!!!!! What an AMAZING shot!!
> 
> Now there's a thing to try: light up some fireworks with a slingshot!! Very cool!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Master Q !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

TOTAL SICKNESS!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> TOTAL SICKNESS!!!!!! I love it!


Thanks Gary . I really enjoyed this series of firework shots . Lighting fireworks with a slingshot is a blast !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

treefork said:


> This shot consists of lighting a strike anywhere match which ignites a strobe light fire work .This was done in low light conditions after sundown . Done in one shot .


excellent shot TF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Doc .


----------

